

Codio pricing - dsego
https://codio.com/s/blog/2013/11/pricing/

======
thatthatis
$8/mo works out to about $96/year, which has a perpetual value/cost of $960 or
$1,920 depending on if you use 10% or 5% as your discount rate.

But yet somehow $8/mo feels much cheaper than $250 for a professional IDE.

~~~
camus2
> But yet somehow $8/mo feels much cheaper than $250 for a professional IDE

these are 2 different products and a flawed point. You still need a
professional ide, if you dont have one already.

~~~
thatthatis
My point is $8/mo feels like less than $250

~~~
camus2
My point is you still need the ide so it doesnt matter what codio costs. it's
still $250 + $8/mo.

------
viggity
I _really_ like the "free for public projects, pay for private projects"
model.

